# TJ Ford to San Antonio?



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Bill Ingram of Hoopsworld seems to think so:

Link


> It's not a stretch to say Ford lands in Spurs country, where the fans adore him and he could truly help run the team and give Parker some rest. We all know how much Popovich loves to save his starters during the regular season. A healthy TJ gives him the option to take another five minutes per game off of Parker's shoulders, and also gives his a great option to use should Parker get hurt. Don't be surprised to see TJ get a lot of play from the Spurs this summer.


That would be a huge pickup, as one of our biggest needs is a decent backup PG. What are your thoughts? Think the Spurs can get him? Think the Spurs _should_ get him?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Aren't there more glaring needs than getting a Top 15 PG to be a backup ? :whoknows:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Youth and a good backup PG are two glaring needs, however I don't think the Spurs would be willing to spend that kind of money on a backup PG.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

don't know what the Spurs can give that the Raptors can possibly want.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

There's really not much the article is based on besides the fact that he's from Texas. I just posted it to get some activity going on here cause this forum is dead :dead:


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

It would be good for T.J. lead a athletic, energy filled bench once the starters rest. San Antonio needs a Zoo Crew.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

TJ would be a Mav before a Spur but I'd be willing to bet he won't be playing in Texas next year.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

Sadly the spurs don't have much to part with aside for low first rounders.


----------



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

A backup point guard is about 3rd or 4th on the Spurs' list of priorities. First they need a SF who can fill it up. I will be super disappointed if the Spurs spend a bundle on a backup PG, which is what Ford would cost them.


----------



## dwight.black (Jun 17, 2008)

http://sportsfeud.blogspot.com/search/label/basketball

--
Great NBA articles... Do you dare to disagree? Please browse our site and let us know what you think of our articles!!!

Adriana Lima and Marko Jaric, Michael Jordan VS. Kobe Bryant, Celtics Chant "MVP" for KOBE!!! .. and a lot more

Check it out!!! Only on Sports Feud


----------

